# What's the best 22 handgun



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey I'm new to the fourum and I am lookin to get a 22 pistol and can't decide which one to get I have done alot of lookin around but keep coming back to the walther p22 is this the best one for the price


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Are you more concerned about price, or getting the best 22?


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*I can only afford like 450 tops*

The best I can get for like 450


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Well I don't think your going to find a _much_ better 22LR pistol than the Walther. Although I have not shot it, I would have to imagine that the Kimber conversions have to be impressive all around. You really can't go wrong with a Ruger 22 pistol either. Personally, I would go with a Walther, unless I already had a Kimber......


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Ruger MkIII, hands down....for quality, reliablity and accuracy.

If you are not very experienced you may want to look at....here it comes.....you guys know what I am going to say....Beretta NEOS:smt082

Seriously, there are good ones like Browning, Walther (as falchunt stated), Sig, S & W and even the Beretta NEOS (I own one and love it) if you are interested in auto.


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ruger Mark lll or the Browning Buckmark are probably your best bets. The Browning has a great trigger, haven't shot the lll but have shot the ll, Browning has the better trigger.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*I would also like to be able to conceal carry this gun*

I would also like to be able to conceal carry this gun


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The best .22 for $450 or under is not the P22. Not even close.

If you want something to conceal carry and are going to carry such a poor caliber choice for doing such, then you might as well go with a Beretta 21A. It won't be any more reliable, but it will be easier to conceal.

A more reliable .22 would be a snubby revolver. You might be able to find a Taurus in your price range, or perhaps a used S&W 317 or similar.

While the thought that carrying a .22 is better than nothing might have some validity in some circles, it is overall a poor choice in caliber, especially since there are handguns in more powerful calibers for the same or less price, and in the same general size range as the P22.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 PhilR.

I'm not going to go down the road again about the lethality of the .22 but I would also recommend a minimum caliber handgun in the .38 caliber range for conceal carry. You will want to purchase premium center fire ammunition and a reliable weapon which results in BANG everytime. The Sig P238 comes to mind in 380ACP ranging in price from $475 to $600 depending on the model.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*help us understand...*



Robertkernahan729 said:


> I would also like to be able to conceal carry this gun


R-
help us understand, why a 22 and why do you want to CC this gun?

a 22 is fine for plinking, varmints, training, fun, etc., but do you really need to hide it from the squirrels?
Everyone has mentioned the good ones off the top. I happen to like my SW 22lr Revolver, but its not in the price range. Of the ones mentioned, I would go with the Ruger.

On the other hand, if you are looking for a CC gun because you want to protect yourself or family from large predators (including the human kind), you should probably consider something a little more traditional for that. How about a 38?

the way I look at it, you wouldn't use a 12oz hammer to put up a deck or use a 32oz framing hammer to hang a picture frame.:watching:
-jc


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Depending on what you plan to do with the weapon is what the big question is. Is it a target plinker? Carry weapon? Being I don't see a 22 as a good choice for carry I would have no use at all for one that could be used that way (short bbl etc). So I lean to weapons like the Ruger Mark II/Mark III or a Browning Buckmark. I do have a 22/45 Mark III with a short enough bbl that it could be carried I guess but I don't see it as a good choice for me. I got it the way it is being it is a lot like my 1911's in size, grip angle etc. So it makes for a pretty cool practice weapon.

I like the triggers in the Buckmarks a little more and that's what I use most the time when I'm waning to lighten my load of 22 ammo around the house:smt082

Again if we knew exactly what you wanted the weapon for that would do wonders for anyone willing to give advice on the matter.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

There is no BEST

AFS


----------

